
Filecoin’s ICO opens today: raises $52M from investors - HNNoLikey
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/10/filecoins-ico-opens-today-for-accredited-investors-after-raising-52m-from-advisers/
======
mtgx
If there's one group that deserves to raise a ton of money through an ICO,
it's the developers behind IPFS.

I wish Open Whisper Systems would do one, too, for a distributed Signal app of
sorts.

~~~
HNNoLikey
> HTTP downloads a file from a single computer at a time, instead of getting
> pieces from multiple computers simultaneously. With video delivery, a P2P
> approach could save 60% in bandwidth costs.

From the IPFS site. If true, then this is ground breaking tech. I honestly
didn't know that HTTP was that wasteful.

